# Trying to tone up, looking for buddies!



## belle254

Hi &#128522; I have two monkeys, dd who is 3.5 and ds who is 2.5. I'm a single mum and have been trying to eat healthier and exercise more for about 5 months. I've made progress, but I'm starting at the gym this week to kick things up a notch so I'm looking for mums who will help keep me motivated with eating healthy and whatnot! I'm not a fan of cardio unless I have to, prefer strength training and weights! I'm 5"3 and 113lbs, so not looking to lose weight per se, more just tone up and build muscle. Anyone in a similar position? &#128523; X


----------



## shanny

After years of on off dieting having had multiple pregnancies I have had enough of it. I have got the pregnancy weight off each time but am now so fed up with denying myself food and being miserable. 

I 'd be ok staying this size ish but would like to firm everything up and just eat a little healthier. 

So I'm trying to up the exercise a lot (which will be a good habit to get into for family heart reasons too) and do some home toning etc.

I run as much as I can but getting out is hard sometimes. I play netball once a week and am going to try a zumba class soon.

Those things i find easier to do. Its the evening or daytime planking etc which I do have time for that I am slack about !! I need something to keep me on track and motivated.

Am hoping a gymn will open up soon as we live in the sticks. 

Writing this has motivated me to go and get my little weights and mat!


----------



## Bordeaux

Literally, just tried to wear a pair of trousers earlier this evening and had serious muffin top! The rest of me is very slim , but it's my tummy that just won't behave.

I am waist training and decided to get the running machine out and couple this with sit ups


----------



## gumb69

Hi can I join please
I had my third baby 4 weeks ago. I've 7-8lbs till I'm back to 120lbs. I've serious mummy tummy. I want to be toned. I'm starting Monday x


----------



## Bordeaux

Did you have a normal birth , as I had a c section which meant I couldn't excercise for ages. what is your plan ?


----------



## gumb69

Hi yeah I had normal delivery. I plan on doing t25 with healthy eating. I did it last year before I got pregnant and I def noticed a difference


----------



## Bordeaux

I am about to go on the running machine which was storing clothes until a few days ago. I have been drinking lots of water in order to avoid the water tension bloat. I think us mothers get easily dehydrated


----------



## gumb69

I did t25 yesterday. I did all the modification moves as I'm not too sure about my pelvic floor just yet


----------



## Bordeaux

Are you breastfeeding? I found that made me eat so much but very happy to have breastfed. My brain still wants to eat as much even though I have stopped


----------



## gumb69

I'm breastfeeding. My problem is I'm eating junk because I know the breastfeeding is burning calories. I didn't do t 25 yesterday. I walked 3.5 miles with the buggy it was a fast walk with hills. I've decided I'm going to wait until I am 6 weeks PP before I do the t 25. Give my pelvic floor a bit more time.


----------



## gumb69

I'll be 6 weeks PP in 8 days


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies, can i join you!! I have 2 munchkins. Ds will be 3 in August and dd turned 1 in February. Right after dd was born hubby and I did the 21 day fix and eating plan. It made me feel so much better and was looking good. But around the holidays I let myself go and then we were ttc again so I was worried about starting up again. After having a miscarraige last week and gaining 5 pounds in 2 weeks I'm ready to get toned up again. So while I would like to lose 5-10 pounds I would be super happy if I could get ride of my mom pooch and get my 6 pack back! I'm ordering my shakology and hopefully t25. I need a change up with my work out. That way when we do fall pregnant again I'll have better eating habits and not gain so much so fast.


----------

